# 45 years old



## 39already (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been lucky to have one child and I count my blessings every day.. but I still want another.

I just wanted to say that I find the ladies on this site inspiring.  With all the stats on how useless my eggs must be at my age I have been feeling washed up.  Too much information having been through the whole fertility process.  But recently my cousin (same age and no fertility problems) has gone on the contraceptive injection and another friend, same age, is going to start trying.  Makes me realise that those not having had problems in the past, whilst realistic, do not feel so washed up.

I'm the same age as Josie43 and Lesleylupin and I wish you both the very best of luck on your journey.  Maybe I should get up my gumption....


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Get up your gumption, girl!      (Sorry, I'm not usually so direct, but it sounds to me like you want to go for it).  Don't worry about feeling washed up - if that was the indicator, I wouldn't have either of my LOs.     

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Go for it!   
Justine on the over 40's thread is prego with twins OE at 44! It's an inspiration for me too!
xxA


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

All I can say is that I wouldn't have forgiven myself if I'd got to 50 and thought why didn't I try....I ended up on this journey alone and with health issues, I lost my job and my lifestyle, I've sunk everything I had into IVF and had a hard couple of years. But its by far the best thing I've ever done in my life, I'm a different person for it, I appreciate so much more in life and I believe I will get my dream of a family of my own...one way or another!  I can't speak for anyone else, but I know for myself I wish I'd done this sooner.....but so glad I didn't wait any longer.....


Go for it!!!!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

My friend is due at Christmas a week before her 46th birthday.  Her first has just started school and she has another who is three.  She says to me - what vitamins and good diet!  

Diesy


----------



## 39already (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you ladies   

Maybe I should start the vitamins in case I find the oomph needed to get going again.  It's just the energy needed when your optimism is so low...

We'll see ... but you are all inspiration


----------



## Grubby Grubb (Nov 26, 2010)

I love Ellie.st's post - get up your gumption - totally sums it up, just go with your heart as well, you never know unless you try  

I have an 18 year old and would love to have another child, been trying for 9years - my only worry about being 43 is if I was successful would I be able to cope


----------



## 39already (Apr 13, 2007)

GG:  No doubt about it    You've had the gumption to try for another for nine years.  A little un is a walk in the park in comparison


----------



## Grubby Grubb (Nov 26, 2010)

39already said:


> A little un is a walk in the park in comparison


You know that is the best thing I have heard in a very very long time - thank you


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

GG

Well, I'm coping fine with a DD born when I was three months short of 43 and a DS born when I was three months short of 47!  And I would think that 18 years of previous experience will stand you in very good stead.  Good luck.     

Ellie


----------



## Grubby Grubb (Nov 26, 2010)

Ellie - thank you hun   and congratulations to you on both your little ones


----------

